# [OT] Indovinate chi

## JacoMozzi

viene a fare una conferenza a scuola...

Quando me l'ha detto il sore d'inglese questo pomeriggio pensavo mi prendesse in giro   :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> martedì 9 dicembre	Richard Stallman
> 
> The Free Software Movement and the GNU/Linux Operating System
> ...

 

Per info:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> http://www.ssig.ch/php/index_n.php?jump=../phpdoc/appuntamenti.php
> 
> 

 

 :Surprised: 

ciao

Jaco

----------

## Benve

 :Shocked: 

Se posso ci vengo a sentirlo. Anzi a vederlo perchè all'università ho assistito a mezza conferenza di Reiser (quello del file system) e grazie al mio inglese non ci ho capito una mazza  :Crying or Very sad: 

Ma anche vederlo è uno spettacolo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

 *JacoMozzi wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> martedì 9 dicembre	Richard Stallman
> ...

 

 :Shocked: 

/me invidia 99%

Perchè da me non hanno mai fatto queste cose assolutamente fantastiche...

Ragazzi, il 9 facciamo un nuovo raduno Gentoo?  :Wink: 

----------

## JacoMozzi

Quello che m'ha stupito é che il sore d'inglese ci ha detto: *Quote:*   

> arriva il tipo del filmato sull'opensource della bbc che abbiamo visto l'anno scorso

   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## doom.it

è aperto agli esterni o no?

Crema -> Bellinzona è più che affrontabile in macchina con di sottofondo "The Free Software song" :p

----------

## JacoMozzi

Si dovrebbe essere aperto anche agli esterni, e poi se si arriva lì con la maglietta Gentoo come si può dire di no.

Chiedo e vi faccio sapere.

È vero 1 h 40 m e arrivi da Crema. 

Ciao 

Jaco

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non ci posso credere tornero' da friborgo per venirlo a vedere.

----------

## GabrieleB

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> con di sottofondo "The Free Software song" :p

 

E questa cos'è ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *GabrieleB wrote:*   

>  *doom.it wrote:*   con di sottofondo "The Free Software song" :p 
> 
> E questa cos'è ?

 

Leggi qui

----------

## GabrieleB

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *GabrieleB wrote:*    *doom.it wrote:*   con di sottofondo "The Free Software song" :p 
> 
> E questa cos'è ? 
> 
> Leggi qui

 

non avete idea della soddisfazione di ascoltare questa con windows media player e alla fine, quando zonealarm mi avvisa che WMP sta cercando di mandare "qualcosa a qualcuno" cliccare su "Yes".

----------

## bubble27

JacoMozzi di dove sei ???   :Shocked:  specifica: città (Provincia), indirizzo, numero civico, e chi + ne ha + ne metta   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Jecko_Hee

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> martedì 9 dicembre	Richard Stallman
> 
> The Free Software Movement and the GNU/Linux Operating System
> ...

 

Meraviglioso. Ci sarò sicuramente.   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## doom.it

confermo allora.... tienimi un posto in prima fila!!!!!

----------

## Sparker

Invidiaaaaaaa

Ma perchè quì all'università non invitano mai gente utile???? (una volta è venuto pure un DJ, ma pensa te...)

Ma quanto dista la scuola da Verona?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Invidiaaaaaaa
> 
> Ma perchè quì all'università non invitano mai gente utile???? (una volta è venuto pure un DJ, ma pensa te...)
> 
> Ma quanto dista la scuola da Verona?

 

Non tantissimo Verona->Bellinzona 254,4 km.

----------

## Yans

ciao JacoMozzi vedo che sei di Giubiasco io sono di Lugano   :Wink:  grazie dell'informazione ci sarò senz'altro non posso assolutamente mancare   :Very Happy: 

----------

## JacoMozzi

Ciao a tutti!

Dopo aver fatto l'eremita per un po' di tempo vi scrivo   :Very Happy: 

Ecco la pagina per l'iscrizione alla conferenza del Buon Stallman.

http://www.ssig.ch/php/index.php?jump=../phpdoc/attivita_correnti/stallman.htm

Se vi iscrivete direi di scriverlo anche in questo post...

Ciao 

Jaco

----------

## Diggs

Ci ospiti tu poi?   :Razz: 

Scherzo   :Wink: 

Vediamo se ce la faccio a venire a vedere   :Wink: 

----------

## innovatel

fantastico ... io al webbit 03 ho visto john maddog hall ed ho a casa il poster con l'autografo  :Very Happy: 

ps -> chi è di crema? io son di pandino

----------

## doom.it

mi sono iscritto. 

io sono di crema  :Wink:  pero non so ancora se partirò da crema o da pavia.... fra l'altro il 9 è festa a pavia  :Cool:   :Wink: 

----------

## silian87

c'ero anche io e alexbr al webbit 03! ed anche al robocup!

Innovatel, tu eri tra i comuni mortali "Portatile, si puo' entrare alle 9, smammare alla sera), o eri tra i prescelti che stanno li a dormire? 

P.S.:Io verro' anche l'anno prossimo, di sicuro

----------

## innovatel

io ho dormito sulle sedie nell'arena le notti! : webbitrulez :

sto cercando una foto ma non la trovo  :Sad: 

cmq ero mi pare in zona 55. ero sempre con un mio amico che è soprannominato virusbye-virus di livorno. nn so se lo hai conosciuto.

----------

## bld

ce qualcuno di milano che ci vuole andare? cosi formiamo una piccola crew  :Razz: 

Se ce qualcuno "pm" me!  :Razz: 

Mi sono gia iscritto!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 

ficoficoficoficoficofico

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Visto che io vado vorrei sapere se c'e' qualcuno di sicuro che viene.

----------

## Sparker

Orpo, giusto due giorni dopo ho l'esame di Logica   :Crying or Very sad: 

dovevo impegnarmi di più nel primo compitino  :Crying or Very sad: 

(uhm, però potrei proporre all'uni di invitarlo... uhm, uhm...)

----------

## Peach

 *innovatel wrote:*   

> io ho dormito sulle sedie nell'arena le notti! : webbitrulez :
> 
> sto cercando una foto ma non la trovo 
> 
> cmq ero mi pare in zona 55. ero sempre con un mio amico che è soprannominato virusbye-virus di livorno. nn so se lo hai conosciuto.

 

l'unico grafico con workstation gentoo (chiamamola pure così) ero io  :Wink:  e dove se nn in Area 51  :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

La workstation ok. Ma chi era il grafico?

MHUAHUAHUAAHU

----------

## innovatel

eravate quelli col megaserverozzo nero sta infognato di roba?

ok, workstation ha detto ....  :Sad:  non mi ricordo  :Sad: 

----------

## faber

anche perche' credo che per invitare stallman basti offrirgli vitto e alloggio e ce l'hai assicurato  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Vi comunico che a questo indirizzo dovrebbero mettere il filmato della

conferenza visto che era per un numero chiuso di partecipanti.

----------

## augustus

 *Quote:*   

> Vi comunico che a questo indirizzo dovrebbero

 

http://www.ssig.ch/stallman/

 *Quote:*   

>  GNU è un software di pubblico dominio

 

Non ci sarebbe una "leggera" differenza tra sw di pubblico dominio e software libero???

----------

## gaffiere

ragazzi che esperienza!  :Smile: 

6 ore di attesa per concatenzazione di sfighe ma direi che alla fine n'è valsa davvero la pena.

IMHO è stato illuminante... ora mi piacerebbe assistere a una conferenza di Torvalds, qualcuno sà se passerà dalle nostre parti prima o poi?

Ah: complimenti per la scuola, davvero bella  :Smile: 

see u

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *gaffiere wrote:*   

> ragazzi che esperienza! 
> 
> 6 ore di attesa per concatenzazione di sfighe ma direi che alla fine n'è valsa davvero la pena.
> 
> IMHO è stato illuminante... ora mi piacerebbe assistere a una conferenza di Torvalds, qualcuno sà se passerà dalle nostre parti prima o poi?
> ...

 

Potevi dirlo che passavi  :Sad: . Uff eppure io avevo domandato...

----------

## gaffiere

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Potevi dirlo che passavi . Uff eppure io avevo domandato...

 

mea culpa... all'epoca dell'avviso non mi ero ancora iscritto al forum, poi mi è passato di mente  :Embarassed: 

sarà per una prossima volta dai    :Very Happy: 

----------

